# gnp to body?



## hma123 (Jun 14, 2013)

In most amateur mma events on atleast the state I live in ground and pound is only allowed to the body. we can punch,elbow and knee but not to the head. My question is could you REALLY do damage to someone and base a gameplan around GnP for ammy mma? 
   Anyone recall any specific fight any level where someone stopped someone by a strike to the body while on the ground, for example in someones guard or something?
     Any input would be nice.....been thinking about this


----------

